# What is Your Experience With Foam Mattress Covers?



## Lon (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a three year old expensive and pretty firm Queen Size Mattress and am thinking about getting a 2 inch gel infused mattress cover and would appreciate any comments pro or con from your experience.


----------



## James (Mar 3, 2018)

We've had one for about a year.  I like it, nice and comfy but for whatever reason I find it pretty warm to sleep on if I don't kick off some covers.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 3, 2018)

Lon said:


> I have a three year old expensive and pretty firm Queen Size Mattress and am thinking about getting a 2 inch gel infused mattress cover and would appreciate any comments pro or con from your experience.



I hesitate to comment because the foam mattress cover I tried years ago, did not mention "gel."  However, I will never try any sort of foam mattress anything again.  It was so uncomfortably hot to sleep on, I had to throw it away.  I wish I could soften this graciously, but the truth is, I wasted my money.  Sigh.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2018)

I also don't like those "tempurpedic foam" mattresses. Too hot and they trap you in one place. Plus, I hear that after just a few years they compact badly. I only slept on one at a friend's guest room. I have read the gel topper makes it more comfortable, but I never tried it and have my doubts.

Look into natural 100% natural Latex foam rubber maybe. I have a latex foam rubber pillow, it's awesome.


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you mean a foam mattress topper?   If so, I've had one for years.
I have a firm latex foam mattress and a 3 inch memory foam topper (my mattress cover goes over both of them).   The topper makes it a softer bed.
You only need the gel if being warm (at night) bothers you.  I just use lighter weight blankets than I did before.
My pillow is foam with gel on one side.  The gel is nice in summer, but I think it's just a temporary improvement unless I move to a different spot.  I wouldn't want a gel topper in winter (I'm in Wisc.).


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2018)

I bought one for a descent price $50 and it made all the difference in the world. I definitely say buy one.


----------



## Janie7779 (Mar 18, 2018)

I love mine. So does the dog.


----------

